# pallet wood for hive?



## Farmking (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi, I built a tbh this weekend with new wood wood but did not get wood for the top bar splines (where the bees attach the hive) Anyone think that pallet wood would be ok if I sand it clean? thanks Rob


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

Seems like it should work! The pallets you're looking to use weren't soaked in insecticides or such? Most of them are fairly decent hardwood.

Good for you for giving this low-tech solution a shot!


----------



## quilaho (Dec 29, 2012)

As long as the wood is not treated, everything should be fine. Google for "pallet markings" for more information on if a pallet is treated.

I'm gearing up to build a bunch of the boxes I'll need this season out of pallet wood.


----------



## Farmking (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks, if I can ever figure out how to download pics from my new camera to the computer Ill post a few picks


----------

